
CEO Change At Twitter: Ev Williams Back At The Helm - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/16/ceo-change-at-twitter-ev-williams-back-at-the-helm/
======
nuggien
not sure why it would make any difference. What decisions has twitter staff
ever made without Ev being in on?

~~~
vaksel
agreed, this is probably just a publicity stunt(maybe for investors?)

------
ashishk
Wow. Very surprising!

That said, I think it makes sense.

Ev has much more experience in this space. And he seems much more approachable
than Jack.

